# SOCIOS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Still only one class for trikes? :twak:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

DVS said:


> Still only one class for trikes? :twak:


it cost to add more classes plus we realy didnt get a lot off trikes the past years sorry bro


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> it cost to add more classes plus we realy didnt get a lot off trikes the past years sorry bro


:tears:


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

Any Pre-reg forms?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

no pre reg day of show only


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

DVS said:


> Still only one class for trikes? :twak:


you going to go???


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Damn right across the street ill b there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


>


TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Almost here. I just wanted to clarify the catagories list. We will have the following:

16" street
16" mild
16" full
20" street
20" mild 
20" full
12" class
26" class
Pedal car
3 wheeler

Depending on how many bikes we get we might be able to open up a catagories for trikes or something else. We will figure it out when the show starts.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Almost here. I just wanted to clarify the catagories list. We will have the following:
> 
> 16" street
> 16" mild
> ...






TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just got the official word. We will be doing four specialty awards. 

Best upholstery
Best paint
Best mural
Best display

And all awards will be 1st, 2nd and 3rd place.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

STREETLOW line up and BARRIO GIRLS line up 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> STREETLOW line up and BARRIO GIRLS line up
> 
> View attachment 481448


I got a 12" that they can sit on for a few pics lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thats it 12'' lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> thats it 12'' lol


all it takes.. Lmao


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

MMMM TELL EM I GOT A 26'' IN CASE SIZE MATTERS!:happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

For the 12" special entrance is it just 1 trophy or 1-2-3


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> For the 12" special entrance is it just 1 trophy or 1-2-3


1st, 2nd and 3rd. If we get a lot of 12" entries we might be able to open another catagory. We might do like a 12" street and a 12" custom class. It just depends on who shows up.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Aight see you guys out there bring ur out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Aight see you guys out there bring ur out


My 12"? I will have it locked up in the trunk of my car.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> My 12"? I will have it locked up in the trunk of my car.


Why


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Why


Cause dey aint ready fo dis bro


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Cause dey aint ready fo dis bro


Who cares bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Who cares bro


:roflmao: Calmado. I will show it to all yalls.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> :roflmao: Calmado. I will show it to all yalls.


Aight bro I wanna see it in person


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Aight bro I wanna see it in person


Just come out to the show homie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


>


TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the Bike were going to raffle off this year. We will be walking it around the show for everyone to see.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> This is the Bike were going to raffle off this year. We will be walking it around the show for everyone to see.


How much a ticket


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> How much a ticket


$1 a ticket plus every one that enters the car show gets 5 free tickets for the raffles were going to have


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> $1 a ticket plus every one that enters the car show gets 5 free tickets for the raffles were going to have


Kool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cant wait


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its going to be a good show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How many 12" bike will be at our show? I know Hellboy will be there and Childhood Dreams will have a few. Maybe if a bunch of them come out we can take a picture of them?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

my nephew is going to take his 12'' baby x


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm sure there will be a good amount there. That would be a cool picture.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

C.H.D is down for sum pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

cant wait for a good show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I just got the official word. We will be doing four specialty awards.
> 
> Best upholstery
> Best paint
> ...


TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> TTT


Will the pedal car be geting special awards with the bikes?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Blue94cady said:


> Will the pedal car be geting special awards with the bikes?


We will be doing it like LRM does it and we will award those specialty awards to either one. So a pedal car can beat out a bike for best paint or mural or whatever. We were not able to do more specialty awards this year but hopefully in the future we can.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Koo cant wait  going to be a badass show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yup yup, I just got a call from Thee Artistics. They will be bringing 6 bikes to the show. I know CHD will be in the house. Can't wait for Sunday!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Take pictures. :rant:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yup yup, I just got a call from Thee Artistics. They will be bringing 6 bikes to the show. I know CHD will be in the house. Can't wait for Sunday!


we going to be busy judging manlol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Three more days, the heat is on....... Its gonna be a bad ass show cant wait.. Ima be bitting my nails..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Take pictures. :rant:


Fo show


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> we going to be busy
> Its gonna be a good show


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Whos gonna bust out any new 12" or 20" bike


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I was going to but body work aint done yet....


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

96tein said:


> I was going to but body work aint done yet....


Gaby: So what are you trying to say ? it's my fault ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> I was going to but body work aint done yet....


What happened?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

they are lagging on 
it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> they are lagging on
> it


Orale


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Clown Confusion said:
> 
> 
> > we going to be busy
> ...


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:
> 
> 
> > a poco tu burro la va hacer hasta Sac? :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> EL RAIDER said:
> 
> 
> > Mi burro va ir adentro de ti raider
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:
> 
> 
> > a poco tu burro la va hacer hasta Sac? :roflmao:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What happened?


The rack i had a couple painted parts on fell an screwed paint up. So gotta sand an re spray it lol.... Need more the two days to put it together lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Shitty


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:
> 
> 
> > :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


>


TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

See you guys out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> See you guys out there


Whatcha bringing to the show?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Whatcha bringing to the show?


his bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More pics of the raffle bike. We went with a cruiser seat this year. I still gotta cut the seat post and fix the chain. What do you guys think?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice gonna get me sum of those tickets


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

See you guys tomorrow. :wave:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Dam one sick bike wishh I cud get sum tickets


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

A couple hrs frm heading to the show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't for get to Post pics


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> More pics of the raffle bike. We went with a cruiser seat this year. I still gotta cut the seat post and fix the chain. What do you guys think?



Great Prize!


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

weres the pics


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm gonna upload tonight or in Da morning still on the road


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Great topic


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice pix Mickey...looks a good show for bikes....


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

hers some of mine<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br><br>







<br>







<br>







<br>














<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

had a nice day.. GREAT SHOW it is a must go every year.... nice meeting everybody and chathing up with everybody else


----------



## dailyridden (Jan 3, 2012)

Did anyone get any pics of my bike? I know it might have been hard to take pics since I rode it all day. hahaha:roflmao:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

dailyridden said:


> Did anyone get any pics of my bike? I know it might have been hard to take pics since I rode it all day. hahaha:roflmao:


Which one was ur bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

there were alot of nice bikes out there i had alot of fun an my kids placed so it made the day that much better it was nice seeing everyone at the show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks to every one that came out to the show


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:420:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

So wat bikes Place on 20 and 16" street mild n full


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

my son an doughter took mild class


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> my son an doughter mild class


Ost a pic or wat color is it bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i wish i could post from my phone the were on a red rug
they were both red one woth gold an the other was chrome


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## dailyridden (Jan 3, 2012)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Which one was ur bike


The chrome trike that had the beat on the back


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

dailyridden said:


> The chrome trike that had the beat on the back


Oh yea i have a pic of that one ill try to post it up


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> i wish i could post from my phone the were on a red rug
> they were both red one woth gold an the other was chrome


Is it the one whit a cherry


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Good show lots of nice bikes there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks for posting pics bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

im supprised no one posted pics of my boy doms bike


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> im supprised no one posted pics of my boy doms bike


Which one is dat one


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

raider sequil...? shit i know i forgot to go back around an grab a pic of it after he got set up. i thought about that after the show when i was heading home... fml. bad ass bike in person


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Who got best of show?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> Who got best of show?


that orange trike :facepalm:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> that orange trike :facepalm:


Any pics of it...?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Blue94cady said:


> Who got best of show?


LoL i can tell ya who didn't get it......


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

96tein said:


> LoL i can tell ya who didn't get it......


If u ask me its urs


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


>


he only won cuz i left mine at home this year lol jk


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Blue94cady said:


> If u ask me its urs


UR PEDAL CAR ON MY OPINION!!!


----------



## dailyridden (Jan 3, 2012)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> View attachment 488398
> View attachment 488400


Thanks!!


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

anybody get any pics of the beach cruisers at the sosios show.....


----------

